# IH 244 starter removal



## vze2396i (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone out there know how to remove the starter on an International 244 the hydraulic pump is in the way?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I've never worked on one of those units. Can you post a picture of the starter and the surrounding area? Might be able to give you some advice that way. Otherwise, I'd look for an I&T manual for that tractor, or call an IH dealer and ask them. You can get an I&T manual here: http://www.clymer.com/category.aspx?c=TRACTORS


----------



## vze2396i (Jul 1, 2012)

I got it. Had to take off the return line to the hydraulic pump. Starter fell off then.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That's good to hear. Now its out there in case anyone else needs to know.


----------



## robsrod (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey do you have to drain the hydraulic fluid when you remove the return line ?


----------

